# Can you recommend a good MP3 player?



## Russell (Sep 2, 2015)

'm a new member here but have been listening to classical music for several decades. 

I've been spending a fair amount during the past several years walking and bicycling around my area and recently decided that being able to listen to some of my favorites on these jaunts might just make it an even more pleasurable experience. The countryside around here is simply spectacular and, on occasion, I find myself thinking that a bit of Eroica or From The New World couldn't help but augment the experience.

Being an old fart of 72 yoa, I'm really not up on electronic devices that would allow me to access some of my favorite pieces, but I've been told by several younger tech people that an MP3 player would probably suit my needs. Can any of you out there recommend one of these that will provide a decent sound but, on the other hand, won't break the bank either?

Thanks in advance for any help on this and I look forward to joining the conversation.

Best,
Russell


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

I have been using a _Philips GoGear_ for the last 4 years. Basic, but fair sound (when the FullSound Technology is activated, you can notice a difference).


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2015)

Having done my best to avoid the Apple behemoth, trying players by Cowon, Creative and Samsung, I gave in and bought an iPod. It's great, though they can't resist fiddling with the software that arranges your library. I've got a 32gb Touch. I can't think that there is anything I need it to do that it can't (though it has no radio.)


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Most people have decent MP3 players on their phones. That would also allow you to make an emergency call if you have a mishap
On your bike, and it would be one less electronic device to carry around


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Firstly, welcome to the forum, Russell.

I'm surprised your younger tech people aren't telling you to use a phone. Virtually any model will feature a music player, and you can receive and make calls, take photos, navigate via sat-nav, and a lot more too.

Don't be put off by new technology, I'm sure you can manage as well as anyone.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have had a SanDisk Sansa Clip player for the past couple years and love it. Mine has 4GB internal storage and I installed a 16GB card for total 20GB storage. It has a nice big clip across the back and easy to operate controls. The one I linked looks like it has greater storage capacity than mine.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi,

Yes, I'd say a phone because you can get lots of music onto a phone. If the getting the music onto the phone is too fangled for you (or you can't get someone to do it for you) you would also have the option to have a free music player i.e. Spotify Free. This means: Instant large library of music for free! (if you're able to put up with occasional adverts and the order of pieces being mixed (not always good I know, but hey it's free!))


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I've got a Sony Walkman 56gb which I love. It's been discontinued now but when it dies I'd get another Sony.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a FiiO player it supports micro-sd cards up to 128 gigs. I also still have my Sandisk Sansa Clip which also takes cards. They both work by drag and drop which makes it easier.

But here is the hard part... you have to rip your cds to listen to them. I think that you will find it easier to use an ipod touch and subscribe to either apple music or spotify. That way you would just search for the music that you want instead of having to rip your entire collection and load them on to your player. I don't know about apple music, but spotify allows for an offline mode where you download and keep the music to listen to offline.


----------



## Russell (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks very much for the helpful suggestions. 

I have an iPhone now so using that would be an option if I update my plan to increase my data usage allowance. I'm looking into Spotify, which sounds like it might work very well. And, although it would mean yet one more electronic gizmo to tote, getting a stand alone MP3 player also has it's advantages. At least now I have a few good brands/models to choose from.

Anyway, I very much appreciate the help on this.

Russell


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2015)

I hope you enjoy the new world at your fingertips! Free Spotify is a great resource for researching.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Russell said:


> Thanks very much for the helpful suggestions.
> 
> I have an iPhone now so using that would be an option *if I update my plan to increase my data usage allowance*. I'm looking into Spotify, which sounds like it might work very well. And, although it would mean yet one more electronic gizmo to tote, getting a stand alone MP3 player also has it's advantages. At least now I have a few good brands/models to choose from.
> 
> ...


Hang about .... I don't have an iPhone (mine is a type of fruit :lol but surely you can load music onto the phone and listen to it without any data being used? If so ... don't pay for more data - you will probably not need it unless you want to listen online


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Russell said:


> Thanks very much for the helpful suggestions.
> 
> I have an iPhone now so using that would be an option if I update my plan to increase my data usage allowance. I'm looking into Spotify, which sounds like it might work very well. And, although it would mean yet one more electronic gizmo to tote, getting a stand alone MP3 player also has it's advantages. At least now I have a few good brands/models to choose from.
> 
> ...


You can story music directly on the phone and not pay a streaming fee, using either the HD of the phone or getting an SD card.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

If you don't have wifi at home, you can drive to a Starbucks or the library and use their wifi. When you're there download all of the music that you want for a long while for offline listening. That way you don't have to use your data plan.


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Do you have a computer Russell? If so you can copy your cds onto Itunes and then move the music onto your phone.

Otherwise is give Apple Music a try, its free for the first 3 months.

If you need any help on getting set up id be happy to help.


----------

